# Prostatakrebs > Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs >  PSA steigt nach Bestrahlung Knochenmetastasen

## amadeus

Schlechte Nachrichten.....

Anfang des Jahres stieg mein PSA Wert plötzlich rasch an, von unter Nachweisgrenze auf 3,4. Vorausgegangen war nach 2 Jahren Trenantone Beendigung der Hormonentzugstherapie für das letzte Halbjahr 2021. Zur Abklärung wurde im Februar ein PET gemacht, was 2 Knochenmetastasen zeigte, Rippe und Lendenwirbel,die beide nachfolgend bestrahlt wurden. Jetzt, 6 Wochen nach Ende der Bestrahlung, ist der PSA leider nicht gefallen, sondern sogar leicht gestiegen - aktuell 3,6.
Laut Urologe hat entweder die Bestrahlung nicht den gewünschten Erfolg gehabt, oder neue Metastasen sind aufgetaucht. Er hat mir empfohlen, nochmal ein PET machen zu lassen, um sich  über den Beginn einer systemischen Therapie Klarheit zu verschaffen.
Natürlich frage ich mich, was die prognostische Bedeutung meiner jetzt festgestellten Situation ist. Nicht nur wie geht es weiter, sondern auch, noch wichtiger, *wie LANGE* geht es weiter. Immerhin meinte der Urologe, zumindestens statistisch spräche alles dafür, daß ich in 5 Jahren noch sein Patient wäre, aber eben nur statistisch.
Wer hat hier Erfahrungen mit Knochenmetastasierung? Oder, wenn nicht selbst betroffen, weiterführende Informationen.

Ein ziemlich angefressener Wolfgang

----------


## Georg_

Ich würde das PET machen lassen, dann kann man die weitere Therapie besser planen. Letzlich ist von dieser Therapie abhängig wie lange es weitergeht.

----------


## amadeus

Habe bereits die Krankenkasse zur Bestätigung der Kostenübernahme angeschrieben.Ich habe im Forum einige Teilnehmer gefunden, die anscheinend etliche Jahre mit Knochenmetastasen überlebt haben, sogar mehr als 5 Jahre. Ich frage mich , ob das bei den heutigen therapeutischen Möglichkeiten eher die Regel als die Ausnahme ist.

Wolfgang

----------

